# Electrical before drywall?



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, disconnect all the outlets and wire nut them and shove them back into the outlets. This will allow you to properly install the drywall. A rotozip works great for trimming around the outlets.

Josh Jaros


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

jaros bros. said:


> A rotozip works great for trimming around the outlets.
> 
> Josh Jaros


Works well with mutilating the insulation on the wire too.:furious: When not done with care.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks so easy on HGTV:yes:

FW


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

It depends on how you plan on cutting out your holes for the outlets. If you are using a rotozip you should disconnect the wires and shove them deep in the box. If you are just using a hand drywall saw you can simply unscrew the outlets from the box and push them threw the holes in the drywall as you slide the drywall in place. And then screw the outlets back in and put a piece of tape over the outlets when you paint.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't use a router or rotary tool if you have plastic boxes. You will not have any box left. I knew an old timer who would put some lipstick on the outer front edge of the box. Then he would position the drywall over the box and push it up against the box. This left a outline of the box on the back of the dry wall. He would then cut it out, and put it up.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

J. V. said:


> Don't use a router or rotary tool if you have plastic boxes. You will not have any box left. I knew an old timer who would put some lipstick on the outer front edge of the box. Then he would position the drywall over the box and push it up against the box. This left a outline of the box on the back of the dry wall. He would then cut it out, and put it up.


A measuring tape works well for this too>


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

A rotary tool works great on plastic boxes. You just have to go the right direction around the box. I've never had a problem. You need to go counter clockwise with a rotozip, this way it follows the box. Don't set it too deep or it will cut through. It's much faster and more professional to use a rotozip. Just set the bit to the right depth, set a couple of screws into the sheetrock away from the box to hold it in place and drop through into the center of the box using previous measurements. Then move to the outside, pull out, and drop back in on the other side and move counterclockwise around the box.
Some people still use the chaulk, lipstick, lead pencil, etc which IMPOV leaves me scratching my head...but if you only had a couple outlets or didn't have a rotozip would make sense.

Josh Jaros


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you use the guide point bits you can use a rotozip with plastic boxes. I have done it many times and all the local drywallers do it everyday in houses. You have to use lite pressure. If you are having to push you are doing something wrong and will eventually push your way threw the box. If you use the guide point tips it will ride right around the box.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

this OP sounds like Johnny Homeowner. He's not going to go out and buy a roto zip for a few outlets. 

Shut down the circuits in the room. Use a level (Most are 2" wide, same width as the box) and level down to the floor and mark the floor. Then measure the hieght and write that down. Take out and tape the outlets if theyre not done so all ready. Push one end of the out let into the box as much as possible and rock over it but and screw it off just enough to hold the sheet rock and then do your cut with a knife and your done. Easy.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> disconnect all the outlets and wire nut them and shove them back into the outlets.


Just turn off power, unscrew the outlets and bend them horizontally out of your way. No need to remove them if you cut the holes *before* installing the drywall. 

Measure twice. You want the plaster ears to land *ON* the drywall for a tight secure installation.


----------

